# Maglite....why?



## kineticwash (Jan 31, 2016)

Greetings,

I'm a newbie here, so pardon my ignorance. Growing up, I learned that Maglites were the "best" torch around. Well, not so much learned, but assumed. I'm wondering if any of the light aficionados on this sight still carry a maglite. If so, why? Or are they just a product for the uninformed masses? 

I'm confused as to where they would fit,if at all, in a savvy group like this. Enlighten me! :thinking:

TYVM,

KW


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 31, 2016)

I think for most of us, they are a suitable modding platform. Whether it's just a simple drop in from malkoff or a lumen monster drop in from Adventure Sport done right they work really well. 

For the most part though, Maglite is a trusted name with a great reputation for people who just need a simple light and go to Walmart or Lowe's to get a light. Overall they are a god brand, just don't have what most of us here look for such as constant current regulated, neutral tint, moonlight, etc. Also once you know more about lights, you can find lights less than half the size of a 2C mag that will outperform a 4D mag


----------



## yellow (Jan 31, 2016)

kineticwash said:


> the "best" torch around.


difficult,
because output power wise / size to power wise / handling wise / ... / it was SureFire that ate Maglite,
(and a few other makers, too)
but Mag was the "best" in the "normal" price department
(considered the - for some - "high" price is/was "normal" ... compared to SF, for example)

... PS: today none of both are any good anymore, they "only" are very good platforms for modding


----------



## dmattaponi (Jan 31, 2016)

As a teen I remember thinking Maglite was the light to have. When I moved out on my own, my first light was a 4D Maglite. Sometime after I added a 3D Cell Mag. I used these (but mostly the 4D) as my house and truck lights for about 15 years. I loved them and thought they were great. I always kept a AA Maglite as my hunting light, and a Solitaire on my keychain which came in handy fairly often. Later when I first learned about Surefire I picked up a 6P, G2, and E1e, and couldn't believe how much nicer the beam quality was and how much better the spill was on these lights when it actually came to easily seeing something in the darkness. A bit later I made the transition to LED, an those replaced both the Maglites and the Surefires. Still I have that original 4D Maglite around here somewhere although it doesn't see any use these days. Nevertheless I still like it for what it was/is.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 31, 2016)

They turn on everytime. 

Are they the greatest? Well that is subjective. But gram for gram, $ for $ they're pretty dawg gone reliable. 

Are they fashionable? Uh, no. But they work when you need light, they're readily available and they're made in the US. 

Basically many will say all kinds of bad things about a Mag either because of historic issues or because they haven't kept up with the times. 

But simply put, yes they are good at putting out light when it's dark. 

They are like Chuck Taylor sneakers. Outdated but still purchased by the millions.

So when the ac repairman whips out a mini mag there's no need to scoff that he isn't using a SureFire or an Elzetta. It should be a comfort to know he or she has enough sense to know a dependable light is a good thing...when they use their cel phone for light...then you should feel concerned.

Is the Mag the first one I reach for? You dag gone right if it's the one that's closest. I say that in a term that I have walked all the way to the other end of my house to pick up a Mini Mag incan for lighting a shadow vs a screaming blue beam light 3' away.

I carry Mag lites as backup in many instances. I have one in my briefcase, one on my desk, one in each car, and several throughout my home. I've only had one fail one time and that was right out of the package. Turns out I had put in a battery backwards. 

My family has used Mag lites since they came out. You hand them a sliding head zoomie, tell 'em it's a zoomie and they twist it thinking it's a Mag. Even folks who don't own a flashlight at all.

I can hand them a SureFire or a Mag and say "pick one" and they hand me back the SureFire saying 'the Mag Lite zooms"...


----------



## Skeeterg (Jan 31, 2016)

Great question,I often thought the same. Our fire dept. Still uses them,and I don't know why since you can't see much with them.they are pretty old and our fire dept. needs an upgrade


----------



## Pilotodude (Jan 31, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> They turn on everytime.
> 
> Are they the greatest? Well that is subjective. But gram for gram, $ for $ they're pretty dawg gone reliable.



That's it. No frills... They just work. And work for a decent price. We STILL have a 3D (upgraded to LED) Mag on every floor of the house, and one in each vehicle. They are just the "_just leave it there and forget about it until you need it_" lights. Back in the 70s-80s, whey were first class. Streamlight came along and really put the hurt on them, then Surefire came in and the rest is history. Now there are more brands than you can think of.

There are places and areas where it is illegal to carry a firearm or knife having a legitimate blade... There are not too many places where you can be arrested for carrying a working 3-4 D sized Mag!!! When all else fails, it can make a nice compliment to anyone's security. Mag will always be around and have a place in the market.


----------



## maglite mike (Jan 31, 2016)

The new line of led maglites are a good bang for the buck....easy to operate, plenty bright, durable and great run times that run on easy to find batteries. that's why they will remain the average Joe's go to light.


Skeeterg said:


> Great question,I often thought the same. Our fire dept. Still uses them,and I don't know why since you can't see much with them.they are pretty old and our fire dept. needs an upgrade


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 31, 2016)

Pilotodude said:


> That's it. No frills... They just work. And work for a decent price. We STILL have a 3D (upgraded to LED) Mag on every floor of the house, and one in each vehicle. They are just the "_just leave it there and forget about it until you need it_" lights. Back in the 70s-80s, whey were first class. Streamlight came along and really put the hurt on them, then Surefire came in and the rest is history. Now there are more brands than you can think of.
> 
> There are places and areas where it is illegal to carry a firearm or knife having a legitimate blade... There are not too many places where you can be arrested for carrying a working 3-4 D sized Mag!!! When all else fails, it can make a nice compliment to anyone's security. Mag will always be around and have a place in the market.



I had forgotten that Streamlight had been the one to threaten the kingdom first....with cop lights.
Streamlight was making high power flashlights in the early 70's...but they were not the practical everyday type.
I suppose when they saw the Mag and Brinkmann lights were doing well they joined in. 

As a lad I remember every cop had a Brinkmann or a Mag...then they all had Streamlights.

Pilot; you were there. Which was first? The rechargeable Streamlight or the Mag-charger?

I'm surprised how many young law officers still use incan lights with LED for backup.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 31, 2016)

maglite mike said:


> The new line of led maglites are a good bang for the buck....easy to operate, plenty bright, durable and great run times that run on easy to find batteries. that's why they will remain the average Joe's go to light.


Also, these are the most recognized flashlight the world over. In the past 3 months I've had three (3) of their "latest" LED lights in the form of AA (claimed 272 Lumens), 2C (claimed 490 Lumens) , 3D (claimed 625 Lumens) and surprised that for the money, it's plenty bright, durable (I've dropped them from shoulder height onto AC) and did I mention plenty bright? And for someone needing a loaner, Maglites for me are easier to simply give away than SFs.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 31, 2016)

Speaking of Maglites being the platform for modding, here's one that I have (bought here on CPF some years ago) and had to dig out:



 

 

 



The other one I can't find.


----------



## Tre_Asay (Jan 31, 2016)

Are they still made in America? If so they are probably the cheapest dependable flashlights made in USA. I still see plenty of professonals still using plastic incandescant flashlights so a $30 mini-mag LED is a mountain ahead of what they are using. A while ago I would of poo-pooed maglight for not having the highest lumens or runtimes, but I have realized that 200 lumens (or even 20) is plenty of light for most close up tasks. 

The first flashlight I owned was an incandescent solitair, today 2 lumens is still 2 lumens but it was never really enough to do everything that I needed, I might have to try an LED version to see if it can be modded to a high CRI LED just be glad the regular folks have something that is "good enough" that they can buy at any corner store. As opposed to buying the extreme false advertising of the g-700 or whatever else is being dragged out of chineese shops.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 31, 2016)

kineticwash said:


> Growing up, I learned that Maglites were the "best" torch around. Well, not so much learned, but assumed. I'm wondering if any of the light aficionados on this sight still carry a maglite. If so, why? Or are they just a product for the uninformed masses?


I guess it depends upon WHEN you were growing up. I would say, that for a time, they were the best lights around.

When I was growing up, BIC used to shoot one of their pens through a plank of wood, and then demonstrate their slogan... "writes first time... every time!" So back in the day... we would buy flashlights, where? At the corner hardware store, the five and dime, maybe at the TV tube repair shop. When I needed a flashlight, and if I had my choice, which one would I grab? the black painted tin ever-ready 2D cell with the slide switch, that I'd have to tap on its side or shake it to get it to light? OR the 3D maglight; click the button, and have light "first time - every time!" ? 
Fast forward 40-50 years. Do I carry a maglight, no. A few years ago, I bought a 3D LED that also came with a 2AA mini-mag pro. I gifted the 3D to my dad, and it is his most used light. It is big, can't get lost, and heavy... it is easier for him to hold it steady, has enough light and throw for his needs, and on three Ds it has a long run-time.

My mini-mag pro is currently at my bed-side, so I can see the buttons on my tv remote.

I keep a 2AA rayovac in my car with a RED traffic diffuser, if not for that, I might use the 2AA mini-mag pro.

Most of my lights are either AAA edc lights, or 18650 Li-Ion lights.


----------



## Pilotodude (Jan 31, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Pilot; you were there. Which was first? The rechargeable Streamlight or the Mag-charger?
> 
> I'm surprised how many young law officers still use incan lights with LED for backup.



Hmmm... That was a lot of brain cells ago... Streamlight was the first one that I "saw" but I'm not sure if it was truly first. I remember Streamlight just exploding on the market around 1982-3 with the SL-20 which was just AMAZING in it's day. It really was amazing back then. I don't recall seeing a Magcharger for a year or two after, but that does not mean anything. I bought my first SL-20 in 1985. When I became a LEO in 1987 (yeah. I know) EVERYBODY as in 95% of the LEOs I knew were carrying the SL-20. The SL-20x was introduced around then, and I traded my old model in for the new one in 1989. Some departments were issuing Mag chargers, but they were the 5%.

My 1989 SL-20x made it over 20 years with only one bulb change, four battery packs, and one switch replacement. The switch is a lifetime warranty. I finally canned it a two years ago. I wish I'd have known about Malkoffs SL-20 drop ins... I'd have kept it.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 31, 2016)

^^ thanks.
I was thinking the SL 20 lead Mag to come up with an alternative...the Mag-charger but didn't know for certain. 

At some point it seemed Mag was inundated with competition...or potential competition. So they built a barrier wall with lawyers and it seemed like they were sueing everybody that used a battery to light a flashlight. I must say, a few of the mini mag clones were pretty good. $4 Asian made light that was *better* than the $18 US made mini mag. 
I still have an incan A&N light that focuses better, is brighter and has a forward clicky with momentary. 

SureFire in the meantime became king at some point. Then the copy catters all went that way and maybe through reputation left Mag alone...or maybe they found copy-catting the SureFire was more profitable...well that and Mag had become a same-ole-same-ole light maker doing things about as exciting as broccoli....

Meanwhile Streamlight quietly continued building niche lights and steadily inovating in way most didn't note, or care about. I think they've always managed to get along with SureFire and Mag Lite.

All the while Mag kept plugging along with their basic platform. Dependable US made lights. They still are. And their incan models cost less in 2016 than they did 30 years ago. 

Things have kinda settled out now.
Streamlight is the LEO light, SureFire is the Warrior brand and Mag is the Wally world light. 
And the world is better off for all 3.

But there are some amazing Mag mods out there.

I remember the BIC pen slogan Poppy, but do not recall the comercial. I guess the thought of Johnnie Bench twisting the baseball to show brand B takes longer to dry still fills what cells are left from back then.


----------



## Minimoog (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a 2D Mag next to me now. I set myself the goal of best light quality with maximum reliability - THE go to light when I need light, no questions. I have had it years and to be honest, the 2D was the worst beam wise of the lot - like a damp cornflake. So by adding a glass lens, using 8000mAh LSD D cells, a 1.25A 2.45V Xenon frosted bulb (brighter and better beam) I have a basic but honest good quality lighting tool that runs and runs, just what I like. I am actually using it more than ever, and I do have 'better' lights to choose from. Guess I like Maglites!


----------



## scout24 (Jan 31, 2016)

Beam like a damp Cornflake. For The Win...


----------



## CLHC (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh, I forgot about this other modded Mag (Mag85? I don't remember) here:



 



For incandescent (Welsh~Allyn Bulb with modded reflector and UCL, this one is much brighter than the MagCharger<<-----(not the new[er] LED one these days).


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 31, 2016)

This is turning into a pretty cool thread.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 31, 2016)

Minimoog said:


> . . . to be honest, the 2D was the worst beam wise of the lot - like a damp cornflake . . . Guess I like Maglites!





scout24 said:


> Beam like a damp Cornflake. For The Win...


Now that I find humorously descriptive.


----------



## maglite mike (Jan 31, 2016)

Yep still made in USA. I always buy American when possible.


Tre_Asay said:


> Are they still made in America? If so they are probably the cheapest dependable flashlights made in USA. I still see plenty of professonals still using plastic incandescant flashlights so a $30 mini-mag LED is a mountain ahead of what they are using. A while ago I would of poo-pooed maglight for not having the highest lumens or runtimes, but I have realized that 200 lumens (or even 20) is plenty of light for most close up tasks.
> 
> The first flashlight I owned was an incandescent solitair, today 2 lumens is still 2 lumens but it was never really enough to do everything that I needed, I might have to try an LED version to see if it can be modded to a high CRI LED just be glad the regular folks have something that is "good enough" that they can buy at any corner store. As opposed to buying the extreme false advertising of the g-700 or whatever else is being dragged out of chineese shops.


----------



## maglite mike (Jan 31, 2016)

During this past blizzard I used my maglite ml125 led as a hammer to break open a master lock. I must of whacked it with all my might for over 2 minutes straight. Besides a few cosmetic scratches the light is still fine. These lights are Damn tough.


CLHC said:


> Also, these are the most recognized flashlight the world over. In the past 3 months I've had three (3) of their "latest" LED lights in the form of AA (claimed 272 Lumens), 2C (claimed 490 Lumens) , 3D (claimed 625 Lumens) and surprised that for the money, it's plenty bright, durable (I've dropped them from shoulder height onto AC) and did I mention plenty bright? And for someone needing a loaner, Maglites for me are easier to simply give away than SFs.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 31, 2016)

maglite mike said:


> During this past blizzard I used my maglite ml125 led as a hammer to break open a master lock. I must of whacked it with all my might for over 2 minutes straight. Besides a few cosmetic scratches the light is still fine. These lights are Damn tough.


I've have to concur.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 31, 2016)

I am sure you would be surprised how many folks here have maglites. I am not sure of how many of us use Stock ones. I have a few of the newer ones that are stock. They make great beaters or loaners. I have a few vintage that I kept stock for value or sentimental reasons. Then I have some fun ones! Some are really trick. 
Here is a fun one: I call it the Tmag. click link and Scroll down
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?384143-Tmack-customs/page5
Member fivemega loves mags and has some awesome stuff.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?339296-30-OFF-EVERYTHING-BY-FIVEMEGA

Search around and enjoy.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 31, 2016)

With all this talk about maglites I think I may have get a few drop ins for my old incans.


----------



## LeanBurn (Feb 1, 2016)

Minimoog said:


> I have a 2D Mag next to me now. I set myself the goal of best light quality with maximum reliability - THE go to light when I need light, no questions. I have had it years and to be honest, the 2D was the worst beam wise of the lot - like a damp cornflake. So by adding a glass lens, using 8000mAh LSD D cells, a 1.25A 2.45V Xenon frosted bulb (brighter and better beam) I have a basic but honest good quality lighting tool that runs and runs, just what I like. I am actually using it more than ever, and I do have 'better' lights to choose from. Guess I like Maglites!



Put a Dorcy drop in LED and it will clean that beam pattern right up while being a touch brighter....and extend your run time from 8-ish hours to well past 100 hours...all for $4. 

My 2D is where I plan to feed all the near dead D cells I find in various places. Problem is with the LED bulb it just keeps going and going, not sure what beats it for vampire duty, but if I need a light to burn for a few hours, it't the first one I reach for.


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 1, 2016)

LeanBurn, be careful feeding those low cells. That is a formula for leaking cells. I was doing sorta the same thing with old Surefire CR123's. I had two leak and make a mess. If you go for it, keep some gloves & baking soda near by.


----------



## LeanBurn (Feb 1, 2016)

I check it each day I fire it up, which is everyday.

...and the "near dead" cells are ones that are left over from paper towel and soap dispensers. They are all Rayovac Industrials. Not that they are immune, but I find them to be fairly robust in construction.


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 1, 2016)

LeanBurn said:


> I check it each day I fire it up, which is everyday.


:thumbsup:
Glad you clarified that for other readers. Ha!


----------



## d123 (Feb 1, 2016)

Still got plenty of Mags scattered around, a MiniAA with an LED drop in, a MiniAA LED, a MiniAAA with an LED drop in, a 4C with an LED drop in (my bump in the night light ) and probably 3 or 4 4Ds still with conventional bulbs that date back to the '80s or '90s. The thing with Mag-Lites is they just never break in my experience. 

When I was a police officer in the '80s every single officer on shift had at least one Mag-Lite. We could even still carry a 4D in those days .


----------



## Pilotodude (Feb 1, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Things have kinda settled out now.
> Streamlight is the LEO light,
> SureFire is the Warrior brand
> and Mag is the Wally world light.
> ...



That was the case when I hung up my badge. Most everyone had a Streamlight varriation, and the more serious guys had Streamlight AND Surefire. I always had a Surefire 6 on my belt even when I worked day shift. You never know when you could find yourself searching a dark area in a building looking for a dirtbag.

I think Mag will always have a place in the market. No matter what I end up carrying for my FOM mandated duty light, I will probably always have my Mini-Mag Pro LED tucked away in one of my bags, just in case. Again... IT ALWAYS JUST WORKS.

Meanwhile, I got to use the SRT-3 the other night when we really needed lots of light... Even the mechanics were impressed. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## xxo (Feb 1, 2016)

Advances in LEDs over the past 5-10 years have pretty much left the old incan Mags in the dust.


The newer LED Mags are much brighter and they’re still built to last in the USA. Prices are pretty good too (often Mags cost less than many Chinese lights that aren't made as well). Some like the LED Solitaire, Mini Mag Pro and 2nd​ Gen D cell Mags still have the simplicity of the old incan Mags and some like the ML series have added features such as multimodes, electronic switches and programmable function sets. Most still use common batteries.....it is nice for the general public to use batteries that are easy to come by in any pharmacy or convenience store that they don't have to worry about blowing up, catching fire or venting poison gases!


Some of the LED Mags that I use often:


*Solitaire 37 lumens* - works just like the incan version, runs on a single AAA. Great little key chain light, bright enough for most things a light like this is likely to be used for without being too bright.


*2 AAA Mini Mags* – currently 98 or 111 lumens (the later more floody and the 98 lumen more throwy); great little light to drop into a shirt or jacket pocket, has enough throw to reach out a good distance for a small light.


*2AA Mini Mag Pro (272 lumen) & Pro Plus (245 lumen) *– these respectably bright AA throwers work very well outdoors. I prefer the Pro Plus because of the added low mode which makes it much more versatile. With Energizer lithiums, the Pro Plus makes an excellent car glove box light. I only wish Mag would make a OEM tail switch for these!


*ML125* *186 lumen rechargeable* – not the brightest, but super versatile with it's programmable multi mode function sets and the ability to run on it's own 6V NiMH battery pack or 3 C cell alkalines or even AA batteries using a simple homemade or improvised adapter.



*3D ML300 625 lumen* - very bright with a multi mode electronic switch and programmable function sets similar to the ML125. Runs fine with either Alkaline Ds or AA Eneloops in adapters (eventually will get some full size NiMH D cells and charger for this light). I think this is my current favorite Maglite.


BTW, I use mostly Eneloops and occasionally Energizer Advanced Lithiums in these lights.


*Mag Tac Plain Bezel 310 lumen* – this is a 2 CR123A powered tactical light; very comfortable grip and easy to use electronic switch. Has a very useful 45 lumen low mode and a plastic pocket clip. I carry this in Mag's optional nylon belt sheath.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 1, 2016)

Just found a new 4C 'heavy duty' kryptons at the Big A. $17!!!
Bought 3. lol

One to mod, one to give away and one to stay nip.


----------



## apete2 (Feb 2, 2016)

2D Mag is still the most versatile incan platform of them all.

2D Mag + 2x 26650 + MOP Reflector:

Options:

3853H - 600 lumens for 1 hr 10 minutes
3853L - 250 lumens for 2 hr 15 minutes
Magnum Star II 6 cell - 130 lumens for 4 hr 20 minutes

This can still keep a bulb in the tail cap, so you can have 2 options ready to go.

All for less than $100

2D mag makes a great incan EDC for backpacks/messanger bags with the above options.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 2, 2016)

Just bought the last 3 red krypton solitaires at the big A.
$6 each. Can't wait to turbo one with a mini mag xenon bulb. lol

To get to the $0 shipping point ($35) I tossed in a chrome keymate and a purple 2D xenon.


----------



## Poppy (Feb 2, 2016)

Man... you've got the bug!


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm scooping up a few kryptons while I still can.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 3, 2016)

I'd love to pick up a modded mag, or one to mod, but bulbs are becoming scarce from what I can tell. WA1185's, the ROP bulbs, etc...


----------



## wjv (Feb 4, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> I am sure you would be surprised how many folks here have maglites. I am not sure of how many of us use Stock ones.



A 4D and a 3C

I upgraded them to LED "bulbs", but they still have the ringy pattern when set on anything but tight spotlight, and their not very bright. I guess some of the reflector/led combo kit upgrades produce better results.

Still as others have mentioned. 20+ years old and they still run just fine.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Feb 6, 2016)

The old incan Mags are pretty much modular with an LED drop-in. I like the 2C in particular,generally using two AA lithiums or 3XCR123s with various drop-ins. Alkalines leak too much AFAIAC but that option is always there if they were the only batteries I could get. Even though they are easily outclassed by many smaller lights they are probably more reliable than most of the LED lights on the market and easy to mod. Of course I am not EDCing any Mags but they still see some use around the house and as car lights. Really can't comment much on the newer LED models as I only have a Mini-mag and Solitare. Neither of those two appeal to me and when you get the new LED Mags you lose the modular part.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 6, 2016)

Apete2- Do the 2x26650's fit the 2D incan mag with no modification?


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 6, 2016)

Not to butt in Scout, but my caliper says a D cell is 32 x 61mm and the spring is about 31 untensioned but easily compressed to about 7 which is about how far the foam protrudes. It'll compress further but I stopped at the foam figuring extra bulb in there. 

A pair of D cells leaves about 22 mm between the foam and the battery (unscientific measurements mind you) so with the additional 8mm (4 each) of a pair of 650's...it oughta work.
Might be tough to get that first couple of turns in threading, so cross thread avoidance would need to be watched for. The spring puts up a pretty good fight with D cells in it.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks Bykfixer. Had I read a bit before asking, like I did AFTER asking, I would have seen threads discussing shortening the spring...  I appreciate the info.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 6, 2016)

I may try leaving a spring compressed in a vice over night to see if that causes said spring to have less _recoil?_(is the the correct word there?)...if not I'll borrow the wifes 14" bolt cutters.  
(Yes my wife uses bolt cutters, dremels, soldering guns etc...so she prefers left cut flashing scissors over candy on valentines day)
She does craft work with metals and such.


----------



## Shreklight (Feb 7, 2016)

As has been stated, made in USA, durable and alot of mods available. I have an 1185, a ROP and a 3D LED in my truck, my car and my wife's Explorer.


----------



## 0dBm (Feb 7, 2016)

Over three decades ago, I carried a 2D or 3D in the car. Shortly after, the Marcharger. They were mostly what was available at that time that met my requirements for a sturdy flashlight. This was likely before many of you were born. Technology has improved vastly. There are many more options now that I didn't have then.

The only Maglite model that I still own and carry regularly is the 2AAA LED variant. I believe tit to be the most useful model in that company's product line.


----------



## novice (Feb 7, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> I may try leaving a spring compressed in a vice over night to see if that causes said spring to have less _recoil?_(is the the correct word there?)...if not I'll borrow the wifes 14" bolt cutters.



I have two of the Mag 2-D lights for modding, for use with 2x26650 cells. One is for bi-pin bulbs, and other for ROP bulbs. I realize that I'm not going to get maximum output from the ROP bulbs on 2 Li-ion cells, but I think I'm through with 6xAA adapters.

I got a shortened tailspring for one of them from Kaidomain, and it is _still_ a PITA to get the tailcap on. It's possible, but I was worried the entire time about screwing up the threads. I ended up taking a file and smoothing the spring's point of contact with the 26650 cell, because the end of the spring had sharp edges and I didn't like how it was so aggressively scratching/furrowing the end of the cell. I may end up getting another "shorty" tailcap spring from Kaidomain. It was only about $4.50, and I think the shipping was free. I would probably try shortening this one even more, then creating a new "circle" on the end, and bending it about an inch in, at a 90 degree angle.

If you had thick copper wire, and could find something the perfect diameter to start with for "wrapping", and could find a way to taper it, someone more skilled than I could probably make their own.


----------



## stargunn (Feb 8, 2016)

Born in 84, grew up in the 90's, dad always had batteries in his 4D Mag and sis and I had 2AA MiniMag Lites. Mine was beat to hell before I got it, wish I still had it, an uncle gave it to me after a tour in Iraq in 91. Up till last week, every flashlight I have owned has been a Mag. Good, durable, dependable. 

However, it was time for this streetrat to upgrade his lighting. I may buy another MiniMag LED as a backup in the future.


----------



## apete2 (Feb 8, 2016)

> Apete2- Do the 2x26650's fit the 2D incan mag with no modification?




For 2x 26650, you need to buy a piece of 1" gray electrical conduit (I have found 1" PVC pipe to be a tighter fit) and cut the spring.

A neo magnet is needed if your cells are flat top.

Radio shack has LiCo 26650s 3500mAh on sale for $10 for 2 cells if you have one near you.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 8, 2016)

^^ thanks for the info!!!
You still have a local Radio Shack? ⊙▁⊙
You're lucky. 





Microstream clip on a solitaire.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 11, 2016)

Why Mag?....because they are reliable as a framing hammer, made in the USA, are the ultimate mod host and the new XML2 3rd Gens are in my opinion the greatest LED lights of 2015. For 50 bucks you get 500+ or 600+ lumens that have run timed for freaking hours off standard alkalines. They throw like crazy, still have the mile wide profile and have improved new Gen quarter head twist to get flood. Multi mode to boot. I own 26 D cell mags all modified in one way or another. The new 3rd Gens smoke them all. Only mod I made to my 3rd gens are AR coated glass lenses. Oddly I prefer the new 2 D 3rd gen its just easier to throw in my car. 524 highly concentrated hot spot is more than enough...Best Mags ever....


----------



## apete2 (Feb 11, 2016)

We still have radio shacks in Rochester NY, and they are bringing back the component bins.

The DE World Radio Shack cells, however, are double click for the 3853H and I can't get the 3854H to light at all, so the PCB is not set for greater than 1C it seems.


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 11, 2016)

They make great loaners. It's too much hassle to explain the interface of a Nitecore EC11 to a non-flashaholic. Toss a Maglite at them and it's almost instinctive to use.


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 12, 2016)

This discussion made me think about my 2D ROP that hasn't been seeing a lot of love lately. I was on a night-hike with my brother last night and decided to take the incandescent collection for an outing (2D ROP and Surefire E1e w/ Lumen-Factory HO-9 bulb and AW RCR123A). My brother was using the Nitecore MH20C, which was clearly putting out the most light, but the Surefire lit the path perfectly adequately, and when spotting stiles, the ROP could cut across the fields more effectively than the MH20C too. I was also very impressed with the run time of the 2D ROP, so it might see a few more outings as a result of this.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 13, 2016)

Because 4C...


----------



## Alex1234 (Feb 18, 2016)

mag light is ok to me. i just hate D and C batteries. to heavy. 600 lumens from a 3 D mag light that weights a ton does not do it for me. Now if they put an xpl hi in there deep reflector lights and push 1000 lumens which is still relatively under driven then throw would be pushing 100kcd and i would buy that. but the 600 lumen mag with xml2 was very disappointing for the size and weight. i get that makes them reliable and extents run time and thats great but that reflector has a lot of potential. Give me a 1000 lumen xpl hi 2D mag light and we will talk

its especially meh when i have a BLF x6 thats like 70kcd and 1300 lumens


but then again i have been spoiled by Vinhs lights and other modded lights for the last few years so any stock light is kinda meh to me. 

k50vn v3 537kcd and 2300 lumens on the way LOL


----------



## 186kmps (Feb 20, 2016)

Dead on about the loaner comment. Plus me being an old so and so, Maglights are sentimental. I still smile when I see one. I remember when they first came out, they were IT.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Feb 20, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Just found a new 4C 'heavy duty' kryptons at the Big A. $17!!!
> Bought 3. lol
> 
> One to mod, one to give away and one to stay nip.



The c-cell incandescent Mags are my favorites of the Maglite family.Easily modified to take other types of non-alkaline batteries and relatively cheap hosts for very reliable lights.Unfortunately I think the supply of cheap incans is starting to disappear,get em' while you can !


----------



## Inebriated (Feb 20, 2016)

FWIW, I've got an XL50 that won't die.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 20, 2016)

Because: Malkoff'd 3D


----------



## ZMZ67 (Feb 20, 2016)

Just picked up a ML25LT 2C LED Maglte for $25. Not exciting in the performance department,single mode,advertised at 177 lumens. Operates just like a Mini-Mag and can be used in candle mode.The bezel is much smaller than other Maglite C-cells and it is easy to operate with one hand.In fact I think it is easier to use one handed than the Mini-Mag,YMMV. The best thing is that it is about the same size as the old 2C slide switch incans from Eveready and others that were once common. That size kind of hits a "sweet spot" for me in a utility light.Even though I am using lithium AAs in adapters for power I like it much more than the Mini-Mag LED.The Mini-Mag LED is only slightly shorter maybe a quarter of an inch at most. For fans of the old 2C lights this is definately worth a look and another reason for Maglite.


----------



## Threfeathers (Feb 20, 2016)

When I took Mas Ayoob's LFI !!! he mentioned that the developer of Maglite used the Kubotan as the size of his major flashlight. It is possible to carry a Maglite on board an aircraft even today without arousing suspicion. You can use this every bit as effectively as a Kubotan. I will be sponsoring Mas on March 5-6 and I will ask him again.


----------



## GaryM (Feb 20, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> Why Mag?....because they are reliable as a framing hammer, made in the USA, are the ultimate mod host and the new XML2 3rd Gens are in my opinion the greatest LED lights of 2015. For 50 bucks you get 500+ or 600+ lumens that have run timed for freaking hours off standard alkalines. They throw like crazy, still have the mile wide profile and have improved new Gen quarter head twist to get flood. Multi mode to boot. I own 26 D cell mags all modified in one way or another. The new 3rd Gens smoke them all. Only mod I made to my 3rd gens are AR coated glass lenses. Oddly I prefer the new 2 D 3rd gen its just easier to throw in my car. 524 highly concentrated hot spot is more than enough...Best Mags ever....


If I were looking for a new Mag, how can I be sure it's the latest model? Is there a specific stock number or some other way to be sure?


----------



## CLHC (Feb 20, 2016)

GaryM said:


> If I were looking for a new Mag, how can I be sure it's the latest model? Is there a specific stock number or some other way to be sure?


The packaging is white, black, with red stripe. The "new" higher Lumens is also indicated.


----------



## GaryM (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 20, 2016)

ZMZ67 said:


> Just picked up a ML25LT 2C LED Maglte for $25. Not exciting in the performance department,single mode,advertised at 177 lumens. Operates just like a Mini-Mag and can be used in candle mode.The bezel is much smaller than other Maglite C-cells and it is easy to operate with one hand.In fact I think it is easier to use one handed than the Mini-Mag,YMMV. The best thing is that it is about the same size as the old 2C slide switch incans from Eveready and others that were once common. That size kind of hits a "sweet spot" for me in a utility light.Even though I am using lithium AAs in adapters for power I like it much more than the Mini-Mag LED.The Mini-Mag LED is only slightly shorter maybe a quarter of an inch at most. For fans of the old 2C lights this is definately worth a look and another reason for Maglite.



Thanks for that. 
I ordered a silver one at the big A. Idea being a 50's/60's Rayovac Sportsman type of appeal. 

They have 2 and 3 cell at the Mag site now but no more C size incans are listed. So I ordered an incan 2C while I still can.


----------



## Unicorn (Feb 21, 2016)

I like the newish rechargeable LED magcharger. Only 600ish lumens, but a pretty long run time and it's very durable. A 4 D cell with a LED bulb replacement is pretty good for the car as well. Long run time, and it is useful if you need something well, hard and heavy...


----------



## CLHC (Feb 21, 2016)

Aahhh, speaking of the Maglite MagCharger. . .Found this one buried in my garage this evening but can't seem to find the charging cradle. After some five (5) or six (6) years, it does light up some.










With ceiling light on and off in the room.









There's the "damp Cornflake beam" as emitted by the incandescent bulb.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Feb 21, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Thanks for that.
> I ordered a silver one at the big A. Idea being a 50's/60's Rayovac Sportsman type of appeal.
> 
> They have 2 and 3 cell at the Mag site now but no more C size incans are listed. So I ordered an incan 2C while I still can.



I bought the silver one myself and was pleased after trying it out in the back yard last night. I haven't been overly excited about the LED Mags in general but this light goes back to what Mag has always done best with simple straight forward operation.It appears to be more robust than the Mini-Mag and I am hoping it will be as reliable as the incans.


----------



## PROTOOLNUT (Feb 21, 2016)

I own one of the original 4-Cell Maglights that use the Xenon bulb from the 90's. These things are so heavy they feel like they are made of iron. And if somebody was coming at you with ill intentions, one hit with one of these things across their head, and their going down. But thats about all its got going for it, I hate the incandescent yellowish tint and its probably no brighter then maybe 100 lumens at best. 

I've heard of these things being used as a modding platform, although I've never dabbled into flashlight modding before so I wouldn't know the first thing I'm afraid lol. I say its just easier buying a new flashlight. Hey maybe the modders who are smarter then me can tell me which way is cheaper. Is it cheaper to mod an old incadescent maglight into a 2000 lumen CREE LED light, or to just buy a new light?


----------



## scout24 (Feb 21, 2016)

Protoolnut- If you type "LED Mag Mod" into the search bar, you'll have hours of reading. Adventuresport's subforum in Custom Builders and Modders is a fun read, too. Fivemega makes all sorts of Mag mods and parts. Malkoff Devices also makes plug and play Mag dropins that are highly regarded.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 21, 2016)

PROTOOLNUT said:


> I own one of the original 4-Cell Maglights that use the Xenon bulb from the 90's. These things are so heavy they feel like they are made of iron. And if somebody was coming at you with ill intentions, one hit with one of these things across their head, and their going down. But thats about all its got going for it, I hate the incandescent yellowish tint and its probably no brighter then maybe 100 lumens at best.
> 
> I've heard of these things being used as a modding platform, although I've never dabbled into flashlight modding before so I wouldn't know the first thing I'm afraid lol. I say its just easier buying a new flashlight. Hey maybe the modders who are smarter then me can tell me which way is cheaper. Is it cheaper to mod an old incadescent maglight into a 2000 lumen CREE LED light, or to just buy a new light?



Guess you haven't seen mimimoogs 3000 lumen maglite.

If you've gotta ask which is cheaper, your fever aint high enough yet.

And btw, you can add a $7 led to an $8 mini mag incan and get an output that beats the $25 111 lumen version.

Or a $9 led in a $15 2D that'll rival the $35 'pro' model...

But not everybodies in love with an LED light, nor require their flashlight to rival the sun. 
Some like a moon beam output with a nice fire on a stick glow.

Besides, being blinded by your own light in a shtf scenario aint too sporty...aint sporty at all.
Incan beams are less likely to cause that...even bright ones.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 22, 2016)

Modifying the Maglite(s) can be an adventure. Remember the USL?



Not that YouTube video above, but I've seen it start fires at a CPF GTG. Fascinating all the way around!

The CPF Maglite *USL* Thread


----------



## PROTOOLNUT (Feb 22, 2016)

Well, I have a 4 D-cell maglight that I would like to convert to LED but holy cow batman, I don't want to start fires with it! lol I've been looking at a few modding threads on maglights recently. Looks like my cheapest option is to remove the lens, reflector, and bulb assembly, and then place what is called a drop in? Since I have no modding experience, it won't be easy for me to do soldering and completely engineer a flashlight. So that sounds like the easiest option.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 22, 2016)

^^ before/after drop in mod



^^ before/after reflector mod.

About $60 for a D size *real* 375 6 hr regulated lumens drop in and a mega clear glass lens.
5 minutes with a Dremel cutting disk or similar for the reflector mod.

Won't start a fire but it'll be a stunning improvement.


----------



## London666 (Feb 28, 2016)

The most forgotten reason: Because "It's a club with a flashlight on the end."  Legal to carry virtually anywhere.

My reasons? Because they are still excellent quality, dependable, can be bought used for dirt cheap, and have insane battery life when used with the most common LED drop in bulbs. 30-55 lumens is plenty enough for me to see where I'm going and do whatever work I need to get done. (CPF sacrilege!) I like the fact it will probably be at least 5 and maybe even 10 years before I have to change the batteries in my AA mini mag, considering I only use it for a few seconds to a few minutes at a time. That's one light I don't have to worry about working!

I even have a 3D cell model I bought for $7 from a pawn shop (with the Dorcy bulb already installed) which I have rigged up to the handlebars of my bike with two hose clamps. Why? Because 30 lumens is brighter than I need just to be seen on my bike and I'll probably get about 130 hours of life out of the LSD NIMH batteries. That's important here in Texas where the heat drains and damages alkalines on flashlights left in hot places like garages and sheds.

My needs are almost the opposite of most people here: high quality with LOW lumens and LONG battery life. A Maglite with cheap drop in bulbs fills that role perfectly. Maglite was getting bad-mouthed a lot until recently for not keeping up with the times, but I never stopped being a fan. Still perfect for me! (Well, almost. They foolishly changed the inner diameter of the nut that screws the bulb down in their newer models so it is too tight to fit the Dorcy bulbs. Gonna have to drill that out on the new one I just bought my GF.)


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 28, 2016)

I like Mag. Who pioneered making a quality built flashlight when there was no such thing available to joe average? And who makes a better alkaline C/D light that is as practical for the non CPF user, has better build quality and is cheaper? Lowes/Home Depot China specials can be fun, but be fair here. I've read hundreds of posts bashing their design, brightness etc, but it always skips mention that their main product is designed around alkaline batteries. Which is totally a logical market choice. Hardware store lights tend to post high lumens for an instant and then bleed the batteries to death quickly. Mag made what I think is a good design choice to step power down after a few mins; intermittent usage gets bright output and longer usage gets excellent runtime. Practical and thought out. And USA made, thank you. 

You never see head to head reviews of alkaline designed lights... I have a hundred other lights I love at least, but alkaline fed lights also have their place. 

By the way... Candlemode is genius, and more effective than straight ceiling bounce.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 28, 2016)

(Applause in background by 2 or 3 people in a large room) Well put ole chap. 



I'm excited about this shrunken C or maxy-mini mag which ever way you see it..


----------



## Unicorn (Mar 1, 2016)

PROTOOLNUT said:


> I own one of the original 4-Cell Maglights that use the Xenon bulb from the 90's. These things are so heavy they feel like they are made of iron. And if somebody was coming at you with ill intentions, one hit with one of these things across their head, and their going down. But thats about all its got going for it, I hate the incandescent yellowish tint and its probably no brighter then maybe 100 lumens at best.
> 
> I've heard of these things being used as a modding platform, although I've never dabbled into flashlight modding before so I wouldn't know the first thing I'm afraid lol. I say its just easier buying a new flashlight. Hey maybe the modders who are smarter then me can tell me which way is cheaper. Is it cheaper to mod an old incadescent maglight into a 2000 lumen CREE LED light, or to just buy a new light?



You could just get a drop in LED. From only 40 lumen, but with an ungodly run time, to a couple thousand lumens for "only" 2.5 hours (with rechargeable 10k mAh Nimh batteries).


----------



## novice (Mar 1, 2016)

Phaserburn said:


> I've read hundreds of posts bashing their design, brightness etc, but it always skips mention that their main product is designed around alkaline batteries. Which is totally a logical market choice. You never see head to head reviews of alkaline designed lights... alkaline fed lights also have their place.



I agree completely. And if you put in a Malkoff drop-in that is also designed around alkaline batteries, you have one of the best and most practical upgrades on the planet. More enjoyable if you put it in a beat-to-h*ll Mag that you picked up at a yard sale or in a thrift store for next to nothing because no one ever realized that the original bulb burned out, and that it's not really broken. Then you have a visually non-impressive "sleeper" that you get to surprise people with.

They definitely have versatility. I have a 2D Mag set up to use ROP bulbs with 2x26650 AW IMR cells - or (by swapping the installed seriously-shortened tailspring, with a regular tailspring) - I could just put in alkaline D cells, with a readily-available krypton bulb.


----------



## LeanBurn (Mar 1, 2016)

I think my dream Mag would be:
- 1 or 2 AA, 
- clicky mechanism just like on the 2D, but on the rear
- firefly (400-700 hrs), 12L (25-50hrs) , ~120L (1.5-4hrs) spacing
- no memory aka always starts in firefly
- no PWM
- efficient, neutral white tint
- no adjustable beam but beam pattern like the 2D with tight hot spot and some spill producing 150m throw. 
- cost $40


----------



## Tribull (Mar 1, 2016)

London666, I would like to get one of those 30 lumen led for my new ( old ) 2 d maglite is there a certain one I should get?


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 1, 2016)

Maglite....why?





Because: Pewter


----------



## lightlover (Mar 1, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> *Maglite....why?
> ...
> Because: ...*



bykfixer: short + sweet + true


----------



## Frdlite (Mar 5, 2016)

Maglite is what got me in this path.my father gifted me a 6d cell he used to check the tires on his semi.I have many upgraded mini mags scattered around the house, a magtac and a xl50 that I keep in the cars


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 5, 2016)

Maglite why?





Because: Hot wired 2 cell


----------



## CLHC (Mar 16, 2016)

Can't beat twenty dollars ($20.00USD) for two (2) at the Home Depot.







The AA by itself is twenty-four and change not including tax. These two (AA and AAA) for twenty was the better deal in my opinion.


----------



## maglite mike (Mar 16, 2016)

I'd say that's a no brainer.


CLHC said:


> Can't beat twenty dollars ($20.00USD) for two (2) at the Home Depot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 17, 2016)

Why MagLite?
Because jade green 3D.


----------



## firstlighting (Jan 9, 2017)

Haha, guess I'm one of the uninformed masses, was looking to spend £150+ on high power thing for industrial use, was thinking mag lite, but guess they're not considered the best?


----------



## Charlie Fox (Jan 9, 2017)

I love when zombie threads wander through the land...

I've owned a 3 C cell Maglite since 1986. As a firefighter and a reserve police officer it was the perfect size to keep with me all the time. It was bright enough at the time and made a decent tool for attitude adjustment or to access the inaccessible. I still have my original light; I "upgraded" it in 2003 with a Nite Ize drop-in. I just ordered a Malkoff kit, so I expect this light will outlive me.


----------



## ingineer (Jan 9, 2017)

Mr Fox;
Like the one a** to risk icon
A C cell fit perfect in a baton ring, now i see even better, both C and D


----------



## TKC (Jan 9, 2017)

*​I ditched ALL Maglites in the early 90's, when I discovered SF, and I haven't gone back since.*


----------



## KiwiMark (Jan 9, 2017)

I have a whole bunch of Maglites (the back row):




Back row Maglites: Custom body, 6D, 4D, 4D, 3D, 2D, 2D, 2D, 2D
I've added a bunch more LEDs to my collection since that photo but I've still got all those Maglites.
They are really good with plenty of great incandescent light output.

BUT - not one single one of them is unmodded. None are using a Maglite bulb. Several are using Pelican bulbs, the 2 D lights are all powered by 32650 Li-Ion cells.
The one on the left is powered by 8 x 18650 IMR cells, mind you that light has been modded so much that the only Maglite part left on it is the rubber switch cover.
The 6D is my current project - going to change from 6 x NiMH and Pelican High bulb to 6 x 32650 LiFePO4 and Osram 64458 bulb, should push it passed 6,000 Lumens of bright incandescent output.
Not one single plastic lens or plastic reflector, they are all using aluminium reflectors and UCL glass lenses.
Lights 6 & 7 on the picture have longer heads to hold deeper reflectors for better throw, both use 2 x 32650 cells and pelican bulbs.
One uses a Malkoff drop-in LED, the other 8 are all incandescent bulbs from Pelican or Osram.


----------



## Tribull (Jan 9, 2017)

Great collection there Kiwimark.


----------



## Tribull (Jan 9, 2017)

Great collection there Kiwimark. Just put a Terrlux in my 3D, and I'm waiting for a aluminum Op reflector and a glass lens.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 10, 2017)

Question for the Mag lovers. I have a 3d LED that I've been running on Alkalines, but I'd like to try a mag running AA Eneloops with adaptors. Any advice on which model? The newer 2c twisty looks cool but the runtime apparently is pretty low using C cells so I can't imagine the AA doing much for it.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 10, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Why MagLite?
> Because jade green 3D.



The light in the picture is not jade but dark green.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jan 10, 2017)

gurdygurds said:


> Question for the Mag lovers. I have a 3d LED that I've been running on Alkalines, but I'd like to try a mag running AA Eneloops with adaptors. Any advice on which model? The newer 2c twisty looks cool but the runtime apparently is pretty low using C cells so I can't imagine the AA doing much for it.



I am running my ML25LT 2C Mags on 2AA eneloops and have been satisfied so far. No idea what the run time is but mostly they get used for the the dogs backyard potty trips. The ML25LT is regulated resulting in the shorter run time but the output is consistent so you get the same brightness every time until the batteries are weak.I was using AA lithiums but figured it made more sense to use eneloops instead and put them in a couple weeks ago,haven't had to change them yet.

If you are looking for long run time it is probably best to go with one of the D cell models and 3AA to D PARALLEL adapters. The adapters allow you to get the combined capacity of three AAs in place of each D cell. Just make sure you don't get SERIES adapters or your light will be short lived.Multi battery adapters are available for C cells but they require the use of AAAs instead of AAs.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 10, 2017)

Great thank you sir! Amazon has 3aa to D parallel adapters. May give those a go in my 3D mag.


ZMZ67 said:


> I am running my ML25LT 2C Mags on 2AA eneloops and have been satisfied so far. No idea what the run time is but mostly they get used for the the dogs backyard potty trips. The ML25LT is regulated resulting in the shorter run time but the output is consistent so you get the same brightness every time until the batteries are weak.I was using AA lithiums but figured it made more sense to use eneloops instead and put them in a couple weeks ago,haven't had to change them yet.
> 
> If you are looking for long run time it is probably best to go with one of the D cell models and 3AA to D PARALLEL adapters. The adapters allow you to get the combined capacity of three AAs in place of each D cell. Just make sure you don't get SERIES adapters or you light will be short lived.Multi battery adapters are available for C cells but they require the use of AAAs instead of AAs.


----------



## Charlie Fox (Jan 10, 2017)

ingineer said:


> Mr Fox;
> Like the one a** to risk icon
> A C cell fit perfect in a baton ring, now i see even better, both C and D



Had one like that on my belt for many years! Handled both my lights and my baton (back when men were iron and batons were made of wood[emoji849])


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 10, 2017)

Icarus said:


> The light in the picture is not jade but dark green.



The one in the pic was a promo light in my bosses floorboard. I bought a 3D from zbattery called 'jade green' and the one that arrived was the same color.





Also bought a Solitaire from an eBay seller who used the term jade green... arrived the same color... and a mini mag from an Amazon seller... same deal.

Now I aint saying for certain they are jade green. Just sayin' what others called it. None used the words "dark green" for that color.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 10, 2017)

Whatever the hell shade of green that is it's flipping' sweet looking. I've been eyeballing an incan solitaire in that color.


bykfixer said:


> The one in the pic was a promo light in my bosses floorboard. I bought a 3D from zbattery called 'jade green' and the one that arrived was the same color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 10, 2017)

gurdygurds said:


> Whatever the hell shade of green that is it's flipping' sweet looking. I've been eyeballing an incan solitaire in that color.



I know it's early in 017, but that my friend is goin' in my post of the year file. Woohoo!! 

BTW the green 3D has a Kadomain light orange peel reflector, flashlightlens.com ultra clear water glass and a Malkoff 3-6 cell drop in. Mighty sweet flashlight. 
Next to it is a stock 3D krypton. The pair makes a great his and hers dog walker combo. 

Purple Mags are cool too.


----------



## fivemega (Jan 12, 2017)

*M*gs were and still are best in that class. "C" and "D" size alkaline.
There are many other brand small flashlights brighter than that but running on lithium primary 123 or li-ions which are totally different class.
Many plumbers, carpenters, contractors and .... who use flashlights very often, don't even know what is Lithium battery and don't even spend $2 each for small amount of energy while "D" size provide much longer run time and available everywhere.
Many gas stations carry alkalines but not lithium 123
Comparing "D" size flashlight and 18650 flashlight is like comparing diesel engine with gas powered engine.*


----------



## kevin0017 (Jan 12, 2017)

..because it's made in USA


----------



## Tribull (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey all, I've been looking at the Magtac 2xcr123 320 lumen as a potential purchase and I can't find much current feedback here with the search function. Can anyone speak to their longevity?


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777 (Jan 13, 2017)

when did Maglite start installing the bi pin bulbs in the D size lights? can you somehow replace that with the regular bulbs?


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 13, 2017)

Cannot state when the change took place except that when they went to xenon the bi-pin was introduced.
The fastening collar that holds down the bi-pin has a slightly smaller ID that will not allow the PR bulb envelope to fit through the hole. A slight opening of the hole will allow the PR to fit.
The bi-pin goes into a "pill" that fits into the bulb holder the same way the PR bulb fit. 

I used a steak knife to open the hole a bit because the collar that fastens down the bi-pin bulb and pill is easily changed. It is a fairly thin, fairly soft alloy. 

If you change your mind the oversized collar still holds the bi-pin pill in place.

Eventually I bought a "krypton" version of a 3D and used the PR collar to change my 4C bi-pin over to a krypton.


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777 (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks for the info bykfixer.


----------



## xxo (Jan 13, 2017)

Tribull said:


> Hey all, I've been looking at the Magtac 2xcr123 320 lumen as a potential purchase and I can't find much current feedback here with the search function. Can anyone speak to their longevity?



My Mag Tac is holding up fine after 3-4 years. I like the design a lot, the electronic switch is easy to use and the grip fits well in my hand....not the highest lumens but decent throw for a 1" diameter reflector/head.


----------



## xxo (Jan 13, 2017)

Mercyfulfate1777 said:


> when did Maglite start installing the bi pin bulbs in the D size lights? can you somehow replace that with the regular bulbs?




I think they started around 2012 but it took a year or so before all of the models were changed over.


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777 (Jan 13, 2017)

thank you xxo!


----------



## maglite mike (Jan 13, 2017)

Tribull said:


> Hey all, I've been looking at the Magtac 2xcr123 320 lumen as a potential purchase and I can't find much current feedback here with the search function. Can anyone speak to their longevity?


I have 3 mag tacs for approx 2 years. Good lights for the price. I recommend.


----------



## Tribull (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## KiwiMark (Jan 14, 2017)

Well, I've now ordered 6 of the 32650 LiFePO4 cells for my Mag 6D, they have 5,000mAh which should give me a nice long ~30 minute run time which is quite a long time considering I can't even use the light for more than 5 minutes at a time due to heat build up. With a fresh charge it should be pushing out a good 6,000 lumens. 

I'll be pulling the switch/driver and bulb from a Maglite 4D that currently has a sleeve and 5 x 26500 IMR cells, the 5,000mAh LifePO4 cells will give me much more run time.
The 26500 IMR cells have 2,300mAh written on them and that was probably true when I bought them, I'm pretty sure they would have less than 2,000mAh now though.

I'll have to think about what I want to do with the 4D next.
I could use the sleeve and 4 x 26650 IMR cells (I've got some 5,200mAh ones) which would mean that I'd need to find a suitable bulb to run at ~15V.
Or I could move my driver and bulb from my 3D because the 32650 cells in that one are getting a bit old, then I could buy 4 more 32650 LiFePO4 cells which would work fine because the driver in the 3D is a programmable regulated driver so I can feed in more voltage and still have the preprogrammed voltage coming out to the bulb.

Then I'd have to work out what to do with the 3D.

Modding Maglites never ends!


----------



## KiwiMark (Feb 1, 2017)

KiwiMark said:


> Well, I've now ordered 6 of the 32650 LiFePO4 cells for my Mag 6D



Got my LiFePO4 cells and charged them up, damn they are long!
My 6D is now a 7D and holds these 6 cells nicely.
For once the output of the big light is similarly big!


----------



## phoenixcatapult (Feb 1, 2017)

always carry two lights one LED and one incandesent.


----------



## KiwiMark (Feb 4, 2017)

My Maglite 7D seems to be working OK - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXRD5jwrYsQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DoinStuff (Jan 17, 2019)

kineticwash said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I'm a newbie here, so pardon my ignorance. Growing up, I learned that Maglites were the "best" torch around. Well, not so much learned, but assumed. I'm wondering if any of the light aficionados on this sight still carry a maglite. If so, why? Or are they just a product for the uninformed masses?
> 
> ...




I have Maglite flashlights dating back to the 80's, I upgraded my 4 x D cell years ago to an unknown LED bulb, it used so little power the batteries leaked. I converted to 4 x AA Ni-MH rechargeable batteries, and it's still pretty bright. I can now afford to modify my lights further, I just BOUGHT a NEW INCANDESCENT 4 D Cell just to modify. I ordered a Terra-Lux 1000 Lumen head for one, a Malkoff for another. You can get Crown bezels, all kinds of tail caps, and you can beat the **** out of it and it won't care one bit.

Did I miss anything? Hope that helps!, I LOVE my Mag-lite flashlights!

DoinStuff


----------



## greenpondmike (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## bykfixer (Jul 12, 2019)

Back in the early CPF days when the LED was in its infancy the Maglite and SureFire brands were wrestling for king of the heap. 
Folks were hotwiring Maglites while SureFire was downsizing the potent abilities of an electric candle. 

Funny how both are seen as passe' these days. Maglite and SureFire are still both built in the US from domestic parts and some imported. Other companies like Pelican and Streamlight opted for production in Asian factories to stay competitive. 

Actually I see Maglite trying more practical applications with their upgrades that kind of add a new twist on old favorites like their spectrum series that adds colored output to some classic models. SureFire seems to be trying to reinvent itself using previous ideas disguised as new ones. 

Neither is wrong in my view as they attempt to compete in a very crowded field of weekly updates on even less expensive lights. Both seem to be trying to hang onto their base market.


----------



## greenpondmike (Jul 13, 2019)

We are their base market bykfixer. By that I mean that as older fellows the maglite has a certain charm to it from the past. When our generation 
is gone, so will be their main customer base. The younger generation don't take to mags like generation x-ers and baby boomers do. Mag is trying to bridge the gap, 
but when it is all said and done their main customers are probably 45+. On the surefires, I never seen one in the stores or used one. I used to see them advertised in hunting magazines along with streamlight. I always counted them as gun lights the 
way they were advertised. I guess I missed out on surefire when they first became popular or I would probably feel the same way about them as I do about maglites, but the price would have given me an attitude unless I saw what they could do. Unless it was quality auto parts I wouldn't spend a premium on hardly anything. Why maglite? Why not? They still have good stuff and they are made in America. Too bad they aren't made in Alabama though, but at least they aren't made across the pond lol.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 13, 2019)

In the early days of Maglite (circa 1980) they were very expensive compared to the Rayovacs, Evereadys and Bright Stars of the time. About $20 versus $4? But the switch worked flawlessly everytime and the beam could be tailored to toss those candle bright beams a helluva lot further than the conventional light of the time. They had a reputation as being a cop light yet they were popular with diesel mechanics and home owners. Tony Maglica had developed a rounder wheel in a sense. 

Folks now days use smaller, brighter flashlights. But in my line of work I see the D sized Maglites still used enough to know when these folks need a rock solid reliable light to last a good long time between fuel source changes the old classic is still the choice for them. Rescue workers and fire personell often opt for smaller than D sized lights for practical reasons. Portability means they can have more tools on their person at any given time as they are tasked with the unknown situation. It's kinda like Batman and the Bat utility belt. Batman would probably carry a really small nuclear powered flashlight instead of a 3D Maglite these days. Perhaps a triple a minimag. 

SureFire was developed by a person who had military application in mind from day 1. Dr John Matthews took the relatively new SLR camera battery (the CR123a) as a fuel source and turned it into something entirely different than it's conventional use. At 3 volts each, when paired end to end it was able to produce a light output of a much larger flashlight yet be able to be carried in a trouser pocket. He developed bulb technology that is still a secret today. He and his engineers devised a more durable bulb fastener setup as well. They also developed better batteries. 

Now they both had all their eggs in the light bulb basket when LED technology went from a novelty to something more useable. By that time things in the market had changed as well. Cheaper, brighter flashlights made in Hong Kong were starting to show up on store shelves. History was repeating. Does the consumer prefer a $20 Maglite with a light bulb or a $6 LED light? And SureFire were still way more expensive plus harder to come by. 

Streamlight was taking large slices of the Maglite and SureFire pie too. Their rechargeable cop lights the SL 20 and Strion were being purchased in large quantities by local and state government agencies. Pelican had also entered the market with lights aimed at professionals and they had a good reputation from their waterproof products. 

Maglite and SureFire were seemingly slow in their development of new technology. In the fast paced world that led to less sales. But both stuck to their core philosophy of providing long lasting products, so their R&D process took longer to send out updates. By the time their upgrades came to market they were already behind in terms of output. The market had become more accustomed to better for less money. Smaller and brighter were the norm and cheaper was expected. 

Streamlight and Pelican outsoured overseas to keep up. Tony and Dr John did not. Maglite and SureFire have both downsized due to that. Maglite has mainly stayed in house for most of their production where SureFire has outsourced locally for parts of their construction due to crushing environmental regulations in California. Another reason many companies have opted for overseas production. Yet they are a pair of companies who can fulfill the made in USA (from US parts when available) contract language, which is putting them ahead of the competition in a few places. 

So here in 2019, when there is an entire generation who see a giant screen television as a video game screen, speak to each other through texts and skype messaging and use a celphone for a flashlight a Maglite is foreign to them. 

They say dozens, if not hundreds of people killed on 911 may have made it out of the building if more people had a flashlight to light up the crowded stair ways. I know several people who say they've carried a flashlight on their keychain or in their pocket since then. The Maglite Solitaire and triple a minimag sales probably went up with gen x-ers and baby boomers. Tragically finding a Solitaire LED in box stores lately is like finding an honest man in congress. 

Mechanics have switched to Snap On flashlights or those 2 for $19.99 atomic junk. Police are carrying Streamlight Stingers now and first responder folks are big on NiteCore products. Special ops and other armor wearing proffesionals still opt for SureFire or Elzetta products. Some carry HDS lights too. 

When I mention new upgrades to my tactical light carrying breatheren they either roll their eyes or yawn. But when I show them to family and friends they ask "where can I get one?" It usually ends up they tell me how many Maglites they've tossed due to battery leakage. Newer Maglites still tout using alkaline batteries. And not many people want to have to locate the batteries they removed from their Maglite when a storm suddenly cuts off the lights. So they just leave them in the light. SureFire have always used leak free batteries. So very few were tossed from damage due to battery leak. 

I use Rayovac batteries in my Maglites when sticking with alkalines. So far so good. I think Maglite would find it worth the cost to develop a line of LiPo4 batteries for their classic shaped, non rechargeable lights. They may be doing just that as their ML150 touts that technology in that rechargeable lght. They could go the way of Streamlight and add a USB charge point for perhaps a rechargeable version of the classics. The rechargeable fuel source is here to stay. No doubt about that. Yet with "green" this and "green" that everywhere Maglite could take advantage of the more earth friendly technologies. 

I could be wrong here but I believe Maglite has stayed away from rechargeables because of the potential explosion reputation of rechargeables. Mostly a myth these days but not long ago it was a big issue that has led to many gen x-ers and baby boomers staying away from rechargeable batteries… except they plug up their flip phones each day with no thought about it. 

I still support Maglite because their lights do a good job at working when I need them to and they're easy to use. It is also nice to pick up one in a physical store. I've been hoping to see spectrum series lights at my local box store but so far that hasn't happened.


----------



## greenpondmike (Jul 14, 2019)

I agree. I forgot to mention that the cell phone lights really hurt flashlight sales, but you said it--been thinking that a while. Way back in 2013 when I was looking at an ol truck one of the fellows were using their cell phone light to see under the hood. 
I also use rayovac alkalines. I like them and they are cheaper. The other day I found my old ever ready 2d from probably 2008. Still worked--a little and it had rayovac alkalines in it from probably 9 years ago and they hadn't leaked.
I just fixed another 2d mag and I left it incandescent. Took 2 switches and made one. I really like that light--dude, it is bright after scraping those contacts.


----------



## scout24 (Jul 14, 2019)

Greenpondmike- You had me up until that last paragraph, man...


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 14, 2019)

I've seen what you mean greenpond. Bright as in a dull yellow, near dead battery looking output to a "oh so this is what they're capable of" nice bright output by cleaning contact points, which lowers the resistance from a few ohms to less than one at times.

The older pre-Maglite setup became corroded over time. A bit of De-Oxit or Tarn-X could make my ohm meter do a happy dance after I was done. I restored a bunch of vintage flashlights that had sat in granpas attic somewhere in America for 75 years. Some did not work at all even though the copper contacts looked ok. Some burned dimly. A q-tip cleaning usually got the non working ones going and the dim ones nice n bright. Ok, instead a flickering surrounded by wax ready to snuff out candle look to holy crap, 5 birthday candles bright……
Or in the case of a Maglite all 20 lumens. 

A lady my wife works with asked me to get a 2C going again. The bulb was burnt but… the switch was less than reliable. I disassembled it and saw all kinds of tarnish inside. Never having disassembled a Mag switch before I had trouble figuring out the order of things upon reassembly. I swapped in a new switch. 

See, Maglite used to supply repair shops with kits. A kit came with like ten old style switches, ten new style, 12 lenses, 8 springs etc etc. I found a kit for C/D size at eBay for like $35. I also scooped up a minimag repair kit. So I ended up putting a new factory lens, new o'rings, spring and switch in that 90 something year old ladies light and gave it to my wife to return with instructions on how to take the spare bulb out of the tailcap and swap it into the light. I also donated 3-twin packs of bulbs. 

Later I figured out how to reassemble the old switch, took it back apart to clean the metal and installed it into a 1980's light I had bought with a stuck battery. The light was mint on the outside but alkaleak from the top battery had murdered the switch assembly. 

Last night I watched the movie "they shall never grow old" which is actual footage from world war 1 showing various events in the life of some British soldiers. While showing the footage there were voices of the soldiers in the footage describing what it was like for them on a daily basis. Really cool movie if you like that sort of stuff. Anyway, at times they'd show night footage and you could see just how bright a flashlight was in those days. I mean nothing like today, but for the time it was pretty amazing how well the new electric candle lit up a given area. Those scenes alone caused me to think the purchase price of the movie was worth it. Instead of wondering how bright a 1917 2C flashlight was capable of I saw actual footage and realized some of my old lights aint anywhere near as bright as they were when brand new.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jul 14, 2019)

greenpondmike said:


> We are their base market bykfixer. By that I mean that as older fellows the maglite has a certain charm to it from the past. When our generation
> is gone, so will be their main customer base. The younger generation don't take to mags like generation x-ers and baby boomers do. Mag is trying to bridge the gap,
> but when it is all said and done their main customers are probably 45+.



Maglite sure does sound a lot like Harley Davidson when you put it that way! 

I think the general trend is going towards smaller lights since LEDs have increased run time and brightness. I'm a die hard Maglite fanatic but my light that gets the most use? Lumintop AAA Tool. Small package, 3 levels of brightness, good run time. The Solitaire should have been updated years ago to this same package. I hope that Maglite continues to expand their small LED lights. The Mag Tacs and XLs were definitely a step in the right direction. 

I think there's also a market to be captured with millenials based on nostalgia. When was Maglite's heyday? Late 80s & all of the 90s. They need to step up their product placement. The 80s and 90s nostalgia is running high right now. Just look at Stranger Things on Netflix. Mag could have and should have begged and pleaded for them to include Maglites in that show and all these others that are taking place in the 80s and 90s. Heck, they could even pull out the old heritage card and make some retro models. Re-introduce the Vari-Beam, 7 Cells, warm LEDs. Do a retro type marketing and bring current lights to market as well.

I think the Harley Davidson isnt yet a fair comparison but should serve as a warning. You cant rest on your laurels. Sure HD has come out with new bikes now but it's generally regarded as too little too late. Harley forgot what made them popular in the first place. Cool, small, simple, and inexpensive bikes. Mag needs to do the same: Keep the DNA alive but push towards a premium, durable light that consumers want.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 14, 2019)

Harley began to gain favor with the American middle class when fashion dictated tattoos, mustache/goatee look and a little diamond or hoop in the left ear. No longer the chain gang special, the new crop of a Harley owners were labeled "Hells Accountants" by those setting on the sideline watching the local clean cut eye doctor grow his hair out, get him a mid-life crisis "born to be free" tattoo on his ankle and start riding a $35,ooo motorcycle. 

NASCAR heros like Harry Gant and Kyle Petty played a role too. Instead of notoriiously evil people riding in packs on Harleys it developed into clubs for charity rides. Even Ford made Harley edition pickup trucks, and every 3rd house in suburbia had a Harley in the garage. 

The Honda Gold Wing was replaced by a Harley in America. The real bikers got pretty pissed off and started buying vintage Triumphs, BMW's or Indians. True hot rod motorcycles resulted. That led to the Hulk Hogan, Shaq custom bike thing and TV shows highlighted money no object customs made by non hoodlum die-hard bikers. The kind of people who work hard and play harder. 

Like Maglites, there is still an undeniable market for the Harley. Awesome flat track racers too. But they've passed their peak. And it really hurt them when they announced parts would be made overseas. Nobody wants to pay $350+ for a saddle bag for the Harley logo that has a made in China tag inside. Like from the tv show Happy Days when Fonzy jumped the shark tank Harley jumped the shark with that decision. 

Thusfar Maglite has stuck to the core priciple of reliable, American built lighting tools.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jul 14, 2019)

I've owned a couple Harley's so I shouldn't knock them and I would still own a vintage one. Until then I own basically the metric version of a Harley. Still cheaper than a Sportser!


----------



## greenpondmike (Jul 15, 2019)

Never thought about mag being the harley of flashlights, but I guess you're right when I think about it. 
I used to work for a company that got by with the least amount of employees and didn't encourage new business when old customers died off or were lost. The company was finally sold off 
to one of the existing customers. Mag might just be improving so they will go out with a bang instead of a whimper. Tony Maglita (sp?) is getting on up in age and his two sons by his original wife are supposed to inherit 
the company after he passes on, but he doesn't know how that will turn out, so I think he is just letting business slowly die/drop off while at the same time improving his product and increasing value by 
not advertising or bowing to big box stores wanting everything on the cheap just because they have all that buying power. Tony's not playing ball with them or anyone else it seems. When you have to mass produce to cater to the big box stores and sell more because you are getting less for your product you are doing yourself, your product and your employees a disservice. If he didn't pull out he'd also have to stoop to having his product made in china. Also he'd have to bring in the bean counters to cheapen his product even more so he could make a profit. He is holding his head high and is probably living comfortably on way less than he used to. 
Mag is still popular enough that if people can't find them they will seek them and find their website. He can now go back to building his lights with the same quality that mag is famous for and maybe bring back their old warranty again minus battery damage because that's not mag's fault. It's your own resposibility to manage your alkaleaks, but mag could at least fix the led if it went out. 
When it's his time to go the fate of his company will be in the hands of others, but whatever changes are made--Tony's legacy will be good quality flashlights for a good price even though they're made in cali.


----------



## Cosmodragoon (Jul 15, 2019)

I used Maglites exclusively for decades, doing everything from caving to working night security to put myself through college. I loved them. They really were amazing once upon a time. I kept using them well into the LED revolution due to my hatred of cool white light sources. Now that I can get decent neutral or warm LED flashlights, there just isn't much reason to keep my old Maglites.

Having literally hundreds of hours of experience with the smaller 2xAA mini-maglite, I finally tried the new Spectrum series version with warm-white LED. Frankly, I was not impressed. For all they improved, the beam focus range was reduced and having multiple twisty modes controlled within that restricted range was straight-up lame. For the modes it does have, the high was on par with lows in some other 2xAA LED flashlights I've tried. It was also overly expensive and looked silly with its silver cap.


----------



## greenpondmike (Jul 17, 2019)

If I understand you right you tried the spectrum version of the 2aa mini mag. From what other/s here have said about that one I take it that they are also unimpressed with it, BUT don't lump them all in they same lot. I have the regular led and spectrum series solitaire and I like em both very much. 
Also, I have heard someone or 2 talk well about the 2aaa mini mag spectrum series. As far as the old ones, I have several mini mags that are stock and three 2d and one 6d of old stock. I learned a long time ago that that a big mag doesn't make a good mouth light unless you just enjoy gaging. Have to hold under chin or between head and shoulder--or call the wife out to hold it and get onto her when her mind wanders every 15 seconds and she is shining it everywhere but where I'm working lol. 
Even though big mags will put a limit on using two hands I still like them and somehow I got by when that was all I had--made me think a little and get creative. 

Ps: Hey,uh,so are you yet to throw out those old mags? Myself or someone else here would be glad to take out your garbage that day lol. I myself will even dust where those ol nasty mags were and leave that area lemony fresh and sparkling. Don't worry about me--I'll bear the burdon of disposing of them at my own expense. :naughty:


----------



## Cosmodragoon (Jul 17, 2019)

greenpondmike said:


> ... you tried the spectrum version of the 2aa mini mag ... I have the regular led and spectrum series solitaire and I like em both very much.



The consensus seems to be that the Solitaire is both the worst of the incandescent line and perhaps the best of the new Spectrum line. It's at least the "most improved" from what I've read. I found the old Solitaire useful as a kids' toy for those too little to remember not to shine it in the eyes of other people. The new Spectrum Solitaire in warm white sounds like a decent key chain light but I'm not sure when I'll get around to trying it. (I have a myriad of 1xAAA lights now.)

As far as my old Maglite collection, a few died due to alkaleaks and storage stupidity. A few were gifted to relatives. A few remain in safe storage without alkaline batteries.

Not surprisingly, alkaleaks seem to be the leading cause of Maglite demise. It was their Achilles Heel and a problem of the time. I know lots of people (in the general public at least) still use alkaleaks as primary device power but hopefully the rest of us are past that. Now I see alkaline batteries as convenient back-ups that I can get at any store. I've been using Eneloops over a year now and I've been very pleased by the performance and lack of corrosive leakage.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Jul 17, 2019)

I believe I’ve had 3 of the 3D MagLites destroyed by leaking batteries. D cells in particular are notorious for leaking in my experience. Although I’ve had my fair share of AA and AAA lights ruined in similar fashion. I’m basically a rechargeable only guy now days. Have been for years.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 17, 2019)

At one point I wondered if Maglite used a coating formula the sucked out the alkaline material because only Maglite I used back then were plagued with alkaleak. None of my plastic cheapo's died because of that. 

Later I considered they had made a deal with company X or Y to supply batteries made to leak so Maglite could sell more lights. Back then you just tossed it and bought a new one. 

When I first joined here a fellow who no longer posts here spoke of using Rayovacs since he had not had any leak. I've used Rayovacs since and had zero leaks in Maglites. Some here have said Rayovacs leaked in their lights. I cannot dispute that but can say in my flashlight collection of several hundred, some really old and impossible to replace I use Rayovacs without a second thought. Many of my old lights are empty because of parasitic drain not fear of alkaleak. 

They are US made and have advanced beyond the copper bunney top brands for high drain applications. They cost less too. 

Now the Nite Ize in a minimag, I tried it in a few but they did not last long so those lights got Yuji "bulbs" installed instead. At only about 8 or so lumens the aa minimag becomes a run time marathon champ.


----------



## Cosmodragoon (Jul 18, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> ... so those lights got Yuji "bulbs" installed instead. At only about 8 or so lumens the aa minimag becomes a run time marathon champ.



How did you do that?


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Jul 18, 2019)

I believe that the bi pins on that 5mm Yuji LED just need to be filed down a bit and then inserted just like the original incandescent bulb was.
Mr. Fixer can confirm exactly how he did it...


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 18, 2019)

First you trim the legs just a mm or two longer than the Nite Ize module legs or bi-pin bulb. 
For a minimag reflector you have to oversize the bulb hole a bit. For the Nite Ize reflector the Yuji fits without modifying it. 

My first one I "yuji'd" had batteries in from from who knows how long and I left it on 3 full days. It was still about 50% output when I turned it off.

For those unfamiliar with a Yuji, they are basically a light bulb shaped LED with two pins to fasten them to whatever you want to. The pins were oh, I'd guess ten mm long. They were built to hold 3 volts or there abouts. There was a group buy back in 018? where you bought lots of 25, for like $8 or something. The propeller heads here used them for self destruct testing and other projects to see how bright they'd get before .… others built 8 lumen battery vampire lights. Sofirm did some for Fenix E01 style lights. 

They can also be used to rebuild a P60 with a burnt bulb and used in a 1x123 light for another style of long running flashlight.


----------



## mmalive12 (Jul 18, 2019)

Maglite WAS king of flashlights back " in the day ". NO LONGER!!! For quite a few reasons. Just some listed below.

1. Pricing still expensive. Example Maglite 3 D 625 lumens $40 before taxes. In comparison Harbor Freight 534 lumens 3 D for $15 before tax. Both LED. Harbor Freight performs on par at fraction of cost.

2. The stupid doughnut once twisted focused beam.

3. Very hard to get replacement battery for Magtac rechargeable

4. EXTREMELY poor customer service once one has problems with Maglite. Refuses to acknowledge any type of correspondence. 

5. Non use of li ion batteries.


----------



## scout24 (Jul 18, 2019)

I'm not sure if you're trolling or serious. I'm by no means a Mag fanboy, but even I got a chuckle out of your comparing a Harbor Freight light to one that's got 40+ years behind it. All your other points could have been lifted out of threads about every major manufacturer around. Just sayin'... 😁


----------



## greenpondmike (Jul 18, 2019)

I've had a few flashlights that were cheaper that in a way did better than mags, but you're either down with them or you're not. As far as the price goes--that depends on where you buy them. I myself don't like supporting the cali economy, but you support it when you buy a surefire or any other flashlight made out there. I'd rather support them than china.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 18, 2019)

Maglite fanboy here, and dam proud of it! 







Still king? Nah, Dr. John Matthews took over the throne in the late 90's. 

Here in 2019 Gene Malkoff could be king but he don't want the hassle.


----------



## mmalive12 (Jul 19, 2019)

Did you read FINE PRINT from Maglite? Some of parts are OUT SOURCED meaning China? So NOT 100% built. We had same discussion on BLF forums.


----------



## mmalive12 (Jul 19, 2019)

scout24 said:


> I'm not sure if you're trolling or serious. I'm by no means a Mag fanboy, but even I got a chuckle out of your comparing a Harbor Freight light to one that's got 40+ years behind it. All your other points could have been lifted out of threads about every major manufacturer around. Just sayin'... 




Take a look at performance BEFORE replying guy. 40 years does not mean squat. Go to Harbor Freights website to see reviews of the Harbor Freight 3 D flashlight then come back to make intelligent posts.

BTW, All me points are correct. Go to BLF and you will see discussion similar to this.


----------



## greenpondmike (Jul 19, 2019)

Well, most of it is made in America and some cree leds are made in Germany and some in china. I can live with that as long as most of the maglite is made here. Cali regs might restrict mag from making leds themselves. I think it is against the rules to mention that other forum--you might want to edit that out--plus tone it down. Dude, you need to be respectful of everyone, but especially the moderators. I'm quite sure most on here respect your opinions, but you need to respect theirs also. You'll get more respect here if you chill on the hostility. To be honest I would be angry if mag chose to get all their parts from china and especially if they did that and THEN had their flashlights assembled there.


----------



## peter yetman (Jul 19, 2019)

mmalive12 said:


> Take a look at performance BEFORE replying guy. 40 years does not mean squat. Go to Harbor Freights website to see reviews of the Harbor Freight 3 D flashlight then come back to make intelligent posts.
> 
> BTW, All me points are correct. Go to BLF and you will see discussion similar to this.


That sound you hear, is the sound of the Ignore button being clicked.
You really are a rude man.
"Click"
P


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 19, 2019)

In 2 years the Harbor Frieght light will be in the recyling bin. In 20 years the Maglite will be passed down to my grand kids.


----------



## scout24 (Jul 19, 2019)

mmalive12 said:


> Take a look at performance BEFORE replying guy. 40 years does not mean squat. Go to Harbor Freights website to see reviews of the Harbor Freight 3 D flashlight then come back to make intelligent posts.
> 
> BTW, All me points are correct. Go to BLF and you will see discussion similar to this.



1. The photo bykfixer posted says "American Manufacturer", implying the jobs are here, and the products are built with predominanently American parts and materials, not all. Read the language of that statute, please. And, yes, that had nothing to do with my comment to you, nor your original post. It needed said though.

2. Performance has nothing to do with a 40 year track record of putting out a quality product. Maybe not cutting edge, but quality. If I wanted to read a pile of bot generated reviews designed to get me to buy a product, I'd go to Amazon, not the Harbor Freight website.

3. If your "discussion" is similar to the ambiance on the other forum, I'm afraid I'll pass. I may make an exception hoping your attitude is an outlier, though. 

4. Please familiarize yourself with Rule 4, above, regarding flaming/baiting/trolling. I'll leave your posts above visible for now, but a continuation in this vein will see your posts deleted and your posting priviliges curtailed until you have read and understood the rules here. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 19, 2019)

Back on topic: Maglite...why?
Personally: (hopefully I don't get flamed)  They bring back child hood memories & can be sentimental . I have one my late Grand Father gave me, I have one my late uncle gave me, I have one I used to play with my brothers with when we were kids, well yall get the point. I can remember as a young teen going to K-Mart and begging me dad for a Maglite. I was always addicted to photons emitted from aluminum devices. As a kid/teen/young adult, I did't know or care about all that other stuff. I had figured out that I needed to remove the alks. I was amazed by the spare bulb in the tail cap, I put vaseline on the threads to make them smooth. I currently don't care who owns them, where they are build, what political candidate they do or don't support, what tint bin the LEDs are sourced from, what kinda batteries are best, what the beams look like when wall hunting, who makes better lights for the dollar....I could go on. 

Do I wish they had improved "more" with the times, well sure, do I wish they would cater to Us flashaholics, well sure.......but.....we are in a huge minority! To this day, I gift Maglites AAA's and do so with pride and confidence. I gave away 10 last Christmas to the ladies at work. Strangely, none came back and asked what Tint the Led is, and why they don't use ACME threads! lol


----------



## LeanBurn (Jul 19, 2019)

Why? Because....

Maglite incan....good while it lasted.

Maglite LED....a good alternative to the other choices out there with solid reliability.


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Jul 19, 2019)

LiftdT4R said:


> Maglite sure does sound a lot like Harley Davidson when you put it that way!
> 
> I think the general trend is going towards smaller lights since LEDs have increased run time and brightness. I'm a die hard Maglite fanatic but my light that gets the most use? Lumintop AAA Tool. Small package, 3 levels of brightness, good run time. The Solitaire should have been updated years ago to this same package. I hope that Maglite continues to expand their small LED lights. The Mag Tacs and XLs were definitely a step in the right direction.
> 
> ...



I'm watching 'Stranger Things' and I've taken some screenshots of numerous flashlights in use to post in another thread.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 19, 2019)

Str8stroke said:


> Back on topic: Maglite...why?
> Personally: (hopefully I don't get flamed)  They bring back child hood memories & can be sentimental . I have one my late Grand Father gave me, I have one my late uncle gave me, I have one I used to play with my brothers with when we were kids, well yall get the point. I can remember as a young teen going to K-Mart and begging me dad for a Maglite. I was always addicted to photons emitted from aluminum devices. As a kid/teen/young adult, I did't know or care about all that other stuff. I had figured out that I needed to remove the alks. I was amazed by the spare bulb in the tail cap, I put vaseline on the threads to make them smooth. I currently don't care who owns them, where they are build, what political candidate they do or don't support, what tint bin the LEDs are sourced from, what kinda batteries are best, what the beams look like when wall hunting, who makes better lights for the dollar....I could go on.
> 
> Do I wish they had improved "more" with the times, well sure, do I wish they would cater to Us flashaholics, well sure.......but.....we are in a huge minority! To this day, I gift Maglites AAA's and do so with pride and confidence. I gave away 10 last Christmas to the ladies at work. Strangely, none came back and asked what Tint the Led is, and why they don't use ACME threads! lol



Bravo. 

I quoted the entire post simply because every word was worth repeating in my view but I try not to plagerize.

And thanks to greenpond for staying old school.


----------



## knucklegary (Jul 19, 2019)

.....:bow::bow:


----------



## greenpondmike (Jul 20, 2019)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Signalcorpsoperator (Jul 22, 2019)

Just my $.02 worth, they were, and still are, a solid product, as many of the gents have already posted before said. 

Are there better lights out there? Without a doubt, but there's still "something" about buying a classic product, that's still made in the US, that simply can't be beat. Might not be the most efficient, might not be the brightest, but they are a solid light, haven't had one fail, ever. Light bulbs burned out, absolutely, but other than that and depleting the batteries, nothing at all wrong with them. 

Tom


----------

